# Bruel and Kjaer target curve



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

I have recreated the Bruel and Kjear target response curve for use in REW after not being able to find it on the internet.

I have now moved from to this curve full time for music and movies and very happy with the sound.

I hope one person finds this useful. 

:nerd2:


----------



## chChrLam (May 6, 2013)

LOL - Yesterday I looked for and did exactly the same thing. I even looked here in the REW forum.

Here is the actual graph which I digitised from the the application note 17-197 from 1974!!
Below is the same curve translated down the Y Axis by 80 dB like your one.
# Bruel and Kjaer listening curve
# Freq,Magnitude
20.0,82.7
25.1,82.8
31.5,83.0
39.8,83.0
49.5,83.1
62.6,83.2
78.5,83.1
99.4,83.0
123.5,82.9
156.3,82.8
198.7,82.6
253.6,82.4
319.5,82.3
400.6,82.0
504.6,81.8
635.6,81.5
797.0,81.2
1003.9,80.9
1253.0,80.6
1571.1,80.3
1970.1,80.1
2504.0,79.8
3111.5,79.5
3972.6,79.2
4981.2,78.9
6274.0,78.4
7831.4,78.2
9908.8,77.8
12480.5,77.4
15791.4,77.1
19711.1,76.8


# Bruel and Kjaer listening curve
# Freq,Magnitude-80dB
20,2.7
25.1,2.8
31.5,3
39.8,3
49.5,3.1
62.6,3.2
78.5,3.1
99.4,3
123.5,2.9
156.3,2.8
198.7,2.6
253.6,2.4
319.5,2.3
400.6,2
504.6,1.8
635.6,1.5
797,1.2
1003.9,0.9
1253,0.6
1571.1,0.3
1970.1,0.1
2504,-0.2
3111.5,-0.5
3972.6,-0.8
4981.2,-1.1
6274,-1.6
7831.4,-1.8
9908.8,-2.2
12480.5,-2.6
15791.4,-2.9
19711.1,-3.2


----------



## Orange55 (Jul 20, 2009)

That is funny, must be the time of year we are all retreating inside. :T


----------

